# My CC with Bentley's



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi people
Just wanna tell you about me & my CC
Very nice car, I really love it !!

I'm 22 now and bought my CC 2years ago
Living in Belgium
CC 2011


Golf 5 before sale









Now PASSAT CC 2011
2.0 TDI 140cv BVM 6
Island Grey
Sport & Business Packs
5 seats pack
Alcantara black leather
Rns510
Bi-Xenon 
Leaving home & coming home
Scirocco GTD steering wheel
Windows tint (both, no front)
18" oem interlagos wheels.


Mod:
KW V1 coilovers
Inside & outside full LED
Chrome exhaust end 
US lights
Automne 2011








Config 2012 (1) Atheo 19x9 ET60 5X130 (cales 15mm 5X112) summer 2012









Config 2012 (2) 3SDM 0.01 9.5 X 19 et 8.5 X 19

























Config 2013: Bentley Mulliner 9X20 ET41 5X112 +5mm rear


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Very Nice car :thumbup: Every set of wheels you have look awesome

US lights? Which ones? It's funny people here in US want euro lights and people in Europe want US lights :laugh:

Are there any other lights you would like to get from US? I will trade you or your friends


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

great shots, man! Love ur style! :beer:


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Very Nice car :thumbup: Every set of wheels you have look awesome
> 
> US lights? Which ones? It's funny people here in US want euro lights and people in Europe want US lights :laugh:
> 
> Are there any other lights you would like to get from US? I will trade you or your friends


With vag-com software i activate the turnlight 30% always "on"
Orange light on pictures


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

new pics from today with sun !!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Amazing shots, bro! good job...

What did you use to edit them?


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet shots


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice shots, man!!!

Question about your 3SDM .01 wheels.......
I just ordered the 19 x 8.5, ET42 for all 4 wheels.
How did your 9.5" fit the rear? I know they are ET40.
Any issues with rubbing???
What size tires on them?
I am lowered on Koni SS coilovers, but DO NOT want to roll fenders!

Thanks!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice shots, man!!!
> 
> Question about your 3SDM .01 wheels.......
> I just ordered the 19 x 8.5, ET42 for all 4 wheels.
> ...


thanks
9.5 rear no rubbing issue if not too low
when people on car, some times rubbing but nothing dangerous, no damage to car !
225/35/19 i had
no spacers
only 5mm spacers front ! 
new wheels at pictures 9x20 et41, rear spacers 5mm (maybe front soon)


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Amazing shots, bro! good job...
> 
> What did you use to edit them?


shot with canon eos600d 
fisheye 8mm samyang
and canon 50mm 1.8
and canon 18-55mm 3.6

edit with lightroom 4.2


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Amazing shots and good looking car :thumbup:


----------



## regina105 (Dec 20, 2011)

wondering what kind of rim is that for the golf V ???

It is looking nice


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

regina105 said:


> wondering what kind of rim is that for the golf V ???
> 
> It is looking nice


Audi s5 model


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

Where can you purchase these in the US, what is the specs and make


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

CCUlater said:


> Where can you purchase these in the US, what is the specs and make


Wheels on picture or what?


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

All i can say to those pics is just. WOW. Bentley wheels just go hand in hand on the CC in my opinion. Gorgeous car and even sexier fitment. Im so jelly


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Outstanding pics and great looking car. Keep them coming. Got to love european backrounds.


----------



## Macco568 (Jan 7, 2013)

Your shots > !! Make the Bentley wheels look attractive to me. Great job.


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

clkitx said:


> new pics from today with sun !!


Pics are tight....Bents be lookin clean on the CC


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bro, are you still on KW V1? If so, are you all the way down or do you still have any threads left? Thanks.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi

KW v1
Rear Max down
Front can go 2-4mm down


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Hi
> 
> KW v1
> Rear Max down
> Front can go 2-4mm down


Do you remember if you had the same left of drop when you were on 19" 3SDM? Your setup with those wheels seem a little higher than what you have now. I did not see any tucking on the 3SDM, and now, major tuck with 20" wheels.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

clkitx said:


> Hi
> 
> KW v1
> Rear Max down
> Front can go 2-4mm down


Do you remember if you had the same threads left/drop when you were on 19" 3SDM? Your setup with those wheels seem a little higher than what you have now. I did not see any tucking on the 3SDM, and now, major tuck with 20" wheels.


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

best wheels for the CC. thanks for sharing!


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

van33 said:


> Do you remember if you had the same threads left/drop when you were on 19" 3SDM? Your setup with those wheels seem a little higher than what you have now. I did not see any tucking on the 3SDM, and now, major tuck with 20" wheels.


 Hi

The car looks more low but its not.
Exactly same height 
Just from car to wheel is différent space
No issue with 3sdm and no issue now
3sdm rub at rear when people on car


Sorry for bad english


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

any rolling shots?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

1VR62NV said:


> any rolling shots?


 next time will do some


----------



## Vwsacha (May 14, 2013)

Hello,
I'm from belgium to  ostend !
I have a black cc .
Next month kw v1 
And searching bentley rims . 

Nice car ! 
Where are you from ?


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Vwsacha said:


> Hello,
> I'm from belgium to  ostend !
> I have a black cc .
> Next month kw v1
> ...


hi

from Liege (leuk)
I fond the bentley rims at Knokke
The shop has also another bentley rims pair for sale

kw v1 good choice


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Damn, those wheels are pretty.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

some new pics ...

























other pics coming soon


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

Great looking car and awesome photog skillz!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

What he said, love it.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

Rolling shot'


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Gorgeous car man. Keep em coming!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

New pics

Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

clkitx said:


> New pics
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


Nice pictures!!

I'm also driving a CC (bagged on air) and these Bentley rim's in Belgium. Not for from Liege, I'm living in Diepenbeek (near Hasselt)!

I had the rims 3 years ago but sold them. After 2 months wanted them back! They match perfect :heart:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

You've got some tallet behind the lens there. A lot of those shots belong in magazines. 

Bentley wheels should have been a factory option! They fit CC's perfectly!


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

Holly CC porn...great shots...car is a true clean example of a CC...diggn the whole car..keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Bentley wheel heaven. This thread is chock full of goodness. Keep em coming! :thumbup:


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

Any way you can post a high res of this image? Great looking car!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

B.A.G said:


> Nice pictures!!
> 
> I'm also driving a CC (bagged on air) and these Bentley rim's in Belgium. Not for from Liege, I'm living in Diepenbeek (near Hasselt)!
> 
> I had the rims 3 years ago but sold them. After 2 months wanted them back! They match perfect :heart:


More photos please


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

clkitx said:


> Hi
> 
> KW v1
> Rear Max down
> Front can go 2-4mm down


Hows the ride being so close to bottomed out on the coilovers in all four corners? Seems like it'd be pretty rough. . .


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Will22 said:


> More photos please


updated my topic : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5340721-Psst-CC-on-Bentley-s&p=85138928#post85138928

sry for off topic!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I love your grey CC on Bentleys. This is by far my favorite CC. Is that the gold coast kit on it or stock kit? And lastly, what tires do you guys run for these Mulliners?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Love these pics. Car looks awesome :heart:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

*Did you ever get the front spacers?*

Did you ever end up getting the front spacers?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

clkitx said:


> Hi people
> Just wanna tell you about me & my CC
> 
> Mod:
> ...


Sorry to revisit an old thread, but I have the same wheels on a 2009. My rear two bang really bad on stock suspension. How did you manage to keep them from banging on minor bumps?


----------

